# can i join the CF as infantry with a homeschool diploma



## futuresoldier101 (18 Mar 2011)

I'v been homeschooled all my life and i want to join the CF in infantry but all i have is a homeschool diploma, well they accept it if it says i have grade ten?


----------



## Nauticus (18 Mar 2011)

If it's considered an alternative to a grade 10 high school education, then I would say yes.

With that said, it's always better to get at least a grade 12/GED because anything less than that _may_ hinder your career.


----------



## futuresoldier101 (18 Mar 2011)

my mom taught me and she got the diploma online, i thought i'd have to take the ged or something but i was hoping that i would'nt.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2011)

The only place you will get a definitive answer is at a Recruiting Centre. Even while you're only contemplating joining the CF, it won't hurt to drop into a Recruiting Centre to ask the question. That will give you the time to meet any requirements before you finalize your decision.


----------



## futuresoldier101 (18 Mar 2011)

yeah but i hav'nt really told anyone yet so i was hoping to find out as much as i can before i do.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2011)

You may have no choice but to do a GED.  I would advise you now to brush up on your English, as it is atrocious and also will be tested on your Aptitude Test (CFAT).


----------



## futuresoldier101 (18 Mar 2011)

Math would probably be the hard part for me.


----------



## Sigger (18 Mar 2011)

I was also home-schooled. You will need your GED.


----------



## futuresoldier101 (18 Mar 2011)

Ok thanks, i was looking for an answer from someone that homeschooled.


----------



## 421_434_226 (18 Mar 2011)

Applicants who have undergone homeschooling at the secondary school level are to have their marks assessed and transcribed by the provincial education authority.


----------



## DirtyDog (18 Mar 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> With that said, it's always better to get at least a grade 12/GED because anything less than that _may_ hinder your career.


I know it's basically moot since the question has been answered, but I want to make a point for anyone else with less then a highschool diploma who is thinking of joining.

DON'T let it stop you from joining now.  I'm not sure at what point it will hinder you (maybe at the Snr. NCO level?) but I've not seen any evidence of the lack of diploma holding someone back.  At least in the Infantry.

Also, depending on the situation, you could go back to school on the Army's time.  Not a bad thing.

I'm not saying getting your diploma is something that shouldn't be done (I'm getting mine through correspondence) but don't let it hold you back either.


----------



## Sigger (18 Mar 2011)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> Applicants who have undergone homeschooling at the secondary school level are to have their marks assessed and transcribed by the provincial education authority.



This would be more accurate than saying a GED is required. I required a GED based on the Yukon requirements. Require.


----------



## futuresoldier101 (18 Mar 2011)

I don't want to be an officer now, maybe like ten years from now or something, can i get in just as a regular soldier with a homeschool diploma or even no diploma at all?


----------



## AgentSmith (18 Mar 2011)

futuresoldier101 said:
			
		

> I don't want to be an officer now, maybe like ten years from now or something, can i get in just as a regular soldier with a homeschool diploma or even no diploma at all?



The bare minimum you need is Grade 10, but it's a very good idea to get your High School diploma first, you can't get very far without one. 

Take what DirtyDog said with a grin of salt. Sure you might only need Grade 10 to get into the Infantry, but what about if you want to switch into another job? Infantry is very physically demanding and few can do it for an entire career. Also going back to school on the army's time isn't always possible or easy to do. It would be best to follow the advice in this thread and get your diploma, then join.


----------



## DirtyDog (18 Mar 2011)

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> The bare minimum you need is Grade 10, but it's a very good idea to get your High School diploma first, you can't get very far without one.
> 
> Take what DirtyDog said with a grin of salt. Sure you might only need Grade 10 to get into the Infantry, but what about if you want to switch into another job? Infantry is very physically demanding and few can do it for an entire career. Also going back to school on the army's time isn't always possible or easy to do. It would be best to follow the advice in this thread and get your diploma, then join.


Situation dependant.  Yes, you can take what I said with a grain of salt... I did give cautions, but if I had waited to get my diploma I would have missed a boat load of opportunity.  It was no hindrance to my career at all and now I am getting my diploma which isn't putting me out any.  Mind you, I'm doing it on my own time but I have seen several people do it on the army's.  Like I said, situation dependant.


----------



## DirtyDog (18 Mar 2011)

futuresoldier101 said:
			
		

> I don't want to be an officer now, maybe like ten years from now or something, can i get in just as a regular soldier with a homeschool diploma or even no diploma at all?


Did you even read the responses in this thread?  You will need a GED as spelled out here



> Applicants who have undergone homeschooling at the secondary school level are to have their marks assessed and transcribed by the provincial education authority



And have you contacted a recruiter?


----------



## 421_434_226 (18 Mar 2011)

Back to the original question, if your provincial education authority says that your home schooling meets the requirements for grade 10, you *may* be eligible to join the Infantry. That being said any extra education, volunteerism, leadership abilities etc... that you can present would make your application more competitive. Also as said before the best place for answers is to contact a recruiter. Use your local recruiting centre as the Canadian Forces National Recruit Contact Centre (CFNRCC) will be off line until at least the 28th of March as they are moving into a new building.


----------



## futuresoldier101 (18 Mar 2011)

I probably well take the GED but i heard its not needed to get in.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2011)

futuresoldier101 said:
			
		

> I probably well take the GED but i heard its not needed to get in.



It is starting to sound like you skipped allot of your home classes.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2011)

And there's no need for this circular discussion to continue.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

